

Professional Masters, Where? - crazyirish

I'm finishing up my undergrad and probably heading to the west coast to work, but I still want to pursue a masters.
Right now it looks like I'll be in seattle, so uwashington seemed like a fairly obvious choice, but the curriculum seemed a little lacking. Are there any good distance/part-time C.S. masters programs?
======
jacobscott
I think you're better off doing a non-distance program, and UW is a solid
second-tier school for CS. I would only recommend a professional masters if
you can get your employer to pay for it, though.

------
brent
Where do you think UW is lacking?

